# A GPS is a wonderful thing!!!!



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I just bought a Garmin Etrex Venture GPS, and I LOVE it!!!!! I was looking for something accurate, and inexpensive and found this one at Cabelas on Monday for $129!!!! Regular price was $189. Not too shabby, got to spend the $60 I saved on other fishing equipment.
After playing with it for awile, I found out that with 6 satellites locked in I have an accuracy of 4 feet!!!! According to what I was told, the older units that arent WAAS might be good to 50 feet. Plus, this thing has surise and sunset, tells what time of day is best for fishing,,,,, Just Too Cool!!!!!

I really like the fact that it is waterproof, and floats!!! 
I can see a real plus in being able to hook it up to the puter also!!!!


----------



## wetn flies (Mar 17, 2003)

yep when I first got mine my wife thought I was a nut walking around in circles I tried to tell her it's hard to put it down the first time I use it


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

They are pretty cool Mike. It is water proof, but I dont think they float.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup, i have the Etrex legend and i love it. Wish i would have bought the next step up with more memory.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Mike,

So now you understand what all those numbers mean that were posted on the Ice Fishing Forums.

Just enter them into your little machine there, (not by writing them on the screen in pencil, use the keypad) and they take you to fish when they work right.

Now, if you want to take it up a couple of notches, learn how to use the UTM Coordinate system for GPS. It is like Degree Minutes and Seconds, except easier and you can use it with a paper map. This is where the power of GPS really shines.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got one and I haven't used it much but it is very handy. I hope to learn more about it this summer out on The Pond. 

I've got the Garmin GPSmap 76S. It's supposed to be waterproof and float also. (I just hope I never have to find out )


----------

